# Detroit, MI - WANTED— USED WESTERN WIDE-OUT PLOWS



## Domg0228 (Mar 3, 2020)

Email Don
[email protected]


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://up.craigslist.org/spo/d/western-wideout-plow/7077189043.html


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> https://up.craigslist.org/spo/d/western-wideout-plow/7077189043.html


Wow, I can't believe that is still available 3 weeks later at $1,300.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> Wow, I can't believe that is still available 3 weeks later at $1,300.


It's not expensive enough for the op to offer $1500.00 less than asking


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Wow, I can't believe that is still available 3 weeks later at $1,300.


Hes in the middle of nowhere. Nice guy on the phone.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Freshwater said:


> Hes in the middle of nowhere. Nice guy on the phone.


Not much need in the middle of the southern Atlantic?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not much need in the middle of the southern Atlantic?


Lol... now I see it.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not much need in the middle of the southern Atlantic?


Probably why he's selling it..


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone have any wide-outs that he is looking for? if not, let's not clutter the thread please

thanks


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

https://toledo.craigslist.org/pts/d/defiance-western-8-10-wideout/7084001365.html

https://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/hvo/d/utica-western-mvp-snow-plow-85/7088544054.html


----------



## Breckplow (Jan 13, 2019)

Domg0228 said:


> Email Don
> [email protected]


I Have two Wideouts for sale here in colorado both are ready to work this winter.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

You’re pretty far, but what are you asking and condition?


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a wide out for sale ,good shape and newer cutting edge $3000


----------



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

I also have the mount and wiring for 2018 +dodge ram


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/3327824050598363


----------

